# Looking at getting new Stabilizers.. Need some advice



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

If you get to an ibo shoot look up the doinker booth and I will let you try them all and we can work together to get it right before you buy.

Thanks


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Personally a 24" is as long as i'll shoot. I know a lot of people love their super long ones but it seems that it magnifies my bobbles to have something sticking way out there. That's just me though.. I really like the Doinker Fatty's.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i have the b-stinger competitor front stab at 30 inches and a 12 inch back bar. very solid and i didn't have to break the bank. bought 'em through south shore archery, a sponsor on here.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

The longer front stabilizer will slow your movement because of the fulcrum effect more than the added weight. It gives the inherent movement of the shooting system someplace to go. 

For the Alpha Elite, I shoot a 30" b-stinger premier rod up front and a 15" low-set left b-stinger side rod. I don't like a lot of mass weight, so I have just 2 oz up front and 5 oz on the side. When I come to full draw, the bow gives the slightest little wiggle, then stops dead in my hand and immediately begins a very slow comfortable float. It took me a long time to find the right weight and angle combination and more than a few discussions with a few pros, but I believe this combination is very close to ideal for me and this bow.

However, for the Ultra Elite, I shoot the same 30" front rod, but this bow likes more weight out in front, so for me it's 5-6 oz in the front and a very low and greatly offset 12" side bar holding 8 oz. It really could use a little more weight on the side, but I cannot handle that much mass weight, so I off set that by using a slightly longer side rod than I had done in the past (before I used a 10" on that bow). 

You have to decide what is important to you, if you're looking for system stabilization, you're going to have to pay a little to get the optimum set up for the bow you're shooting. There are a couple/few good companies manufacturing excellent products primarily for that purpose. If you're looking for vibration dampening, then your options are greater and your costs will be significantly less, but your system won't hold as well. 

I doubt you're getting close to the optimal stabilization for the Specialist running just 24"/10". Unless you're really short or have really short arms and need a small front stab, I'd suspect a 30 to even 33" front rod and a minimum of 12 inches on the side would serve you much better. You would still have to play with weight distribution (sorry this is trial and error) to find the combination that works best for you and your bow. GRIV's general rule of thumb for weight distribution is: weight up front X length of front rod divided by the length of your side rod = the amount of weight to use on the side rod. Hope this helps some. :wink:


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

If you want a stabilizer that dampens the shot,stabilizes the bow,changes the feel of your shot to your pesonal feel check out the Paradigm responce stabs either short or long they will work for what you want.Its brand new and actualy does better than advertised check them out you wont be disapointed.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

check out vendetta archery jason make a great set of bars, a really great guy to deal with. I have his bars on all 3 of my bows.


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

http://www.stokerized.com

The original patented Solid acrylic rod, fully funtional, won't chip, fade or crack. 18"and 20" target stabilizers, v-bars, nucleus system (which is what I use along with the 20" stab.), 3/4 and 1oz weights stainless and aluminum black or polished. hunting stabs. standard hunter, SS1, The edge in black or camo, Satern 5 oz weights and 1 oz rubber vibration dampener.....check out the web site, all products are made in The USA.


----------



## jimmer77 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the write up Montigre, exactly what I was looking for...


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I switched to b-stinger 33 on front of mine and love the stingers


----------



## TheYoungGun (Feb 27, 2012)

You don't necissarily need to go longer, unless you want to spend the money. You can add more weight to the front and back to help stabilize A LOT better. Rio Wilde's bow weighs 18 lbs. so it stabilizes better and almost immediately.


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

There is alot of stabes and companys to choose from that all make excellent products! i spoke with jason from vendetta archery yesterday on the phone for about 20 minutes....super nice guy,very knowledgeable, and offers great customer service. Dont be afraid to give him a call and ask him questions you might have, im sure he would be more than happy to help you out


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

If you can try some of the other stablizers your buddies might have,this way you know what the different brands feel like and you can get what you want.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Archerywarrior said:


> If you can try some of the other stablizers your buddies might have,this way you know what the different brands feel like and you can get what you want.


I agree with this 100%. I do not hesitate to let someone try out my stabs to get a better idea of what they may be looking for or even shoot my bow (if I know them) so that they can feel for themselves what a balanced system feels like. My target set up is somewhere in excess of 8.5 lbs, but when at full draw, it really feels like it weighs less than 7lbs and after that initial little bobble, the bow just sits there with a slow float. 

As long as I'm shooting competitively, I'll never go back to shooting a standard stabilizer like most on the market today. I'd simply be giving up too much in performance. If I were just shooting for the heck of it, or for my own pleasure then it really would not matter and I'd get something to cut vibration and large sway and be happy. You have a lot to consider. Take your time, do some research, and spend your money wisely based on how you intend to use the equipment. Good luck!!


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

I would look into the Shrewd Stabilizers. If you call and ask for Lane and tell him what bow your shooting and what your draw is he can make a great recommendation for what would work for you. Shrewd also offers a great weight system and they wont break the bank like some other companies.


----------



## jimmer77 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks again with all of your ideas, greatly appreciated.....


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

TheYoungGun said:


> You don't necissarily need to go longer, unless you want to spend the money. You can add more weight to the front and back to help stabilize A LOT better. Rio Wilde's bow weighs 18 lbs. so it stabilizes better and almost immediately.


 In order for Reos bow to weigh 18 pounds he would have to have 13 pounds of weight added to it and I don't think thats going to happen. No clue where you got that info but it is flat wrong. He does have a huge amount on the front and rear but in total it is probably 3 pounds excluding sight and rest.


----------



## TheYoungGun (Feb 27, 2012)

Hahahaha, wow I'm sorry. That was my fault, typing error. His bow weighs 8 lbs, I didn't realize I put a one in there accidentay. Sorry about that.


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

B-Stinger works great for me. Went to B-Stinger booth @ IBO Worlds and spoke with BigGP. He set my bow up, explained how stabilization works @ full draw, and how to make adjustments to fine tune the set up. That purchase has made the biggest improvement to my shooting, period.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am shooting my specialist with a 30 inch on front and then one sidebar coming back, To me the 30 inch is long but not stupid long and when I bring the bow up it settles instantly when I come to anchor.

My advice is to go to a shop and find some shooters that would allow you to try their stabilizers on your bow so you can feel the effects they have before you drop 500 dollars on a set. I saw shrewd, b-stinger, bernies, etc at lousiana asa and of all the stabs I saw the bernies super light stabilizers looked and felt more custom than any other offering there. They felt like feathers in your hand and very well made from carbon to the aluminum ends.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

check out bernies stabs.great product good prices and coach will help you alot if you can meet him.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

TheYoungGun said:


> Hahahaha, wow I'm sorry. That was my fault, typing error. His bow weighs 8 lbs, I didn't realize I put a one in there accidentay. Sorry about that.


LMAO I have been thinking about the 18lb bow every time I shoot since I read that. Today I was actually thinking that's maybe why he leaned back was to hold up that 18lb bow. I guess I can put my thoughts to rest..


----------



## TheYoungGun (Feb 27, 2012)

Hahahaha, yeah sorry, stupid mistake. No need to worry, hopefully you didn't go out and buy 13 lbs. worth of weights to be like him! Lmao


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

jimmer77 said:


> Hey yall, Ive been looking at getting a new stabilzer setup for my bow. I dont have the bow yet (Bowtech Specialist) but it should be here in about a week. I have been using a 24" and a 10" sidebar. Ive had this setup for about 3 years. Its been working pretty good for me, balances well, pin still has a little movement. My main question is if a longer main stabilizer will help slow down my movements because of the added length/weight. Also if I do decide to go longer, am I going to have to get a longer side as well? Im concerned about it because Ive seen the prices on em and its not something that Im gonna wanna lose my a_ _ on. Some brands and reviews on em would also help me out..


The longer the stabilizer the less weight it takes.
The rear stab usually always has the most weight.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Buy Archery Products Online | AEP makes great stabilizers! The weights are super easy to add or remove which is a huge plus for me!

Also have a set of bee stingers but haven't gotten to shoot with them yet, although just from mounting/messing with em I can tell they're well made and going to handle well! The weights are a little more work to change but nothing major!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

